

A curated list of amazingly awesome PHP libraries, resources and shiny things - ejr
https://github.com/ziadoz/awesome-php

======
Navarr
Not a big fan of the curation going on with this list. Especially disheartened
by the lack of mention of Yii, and the author closing the Pull Request only by
saying "I'm happy with the current selection."

Could be a much better resource, but is not.

